# Come see some of Utah's best retrievers



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

There is a Hunt test, and Field Trail coming up 4/29, 4/30 and 5/1 at the Lee Kay center. If you are not familiar with these tests come check it out. Admission is free. There will be Junior, Senior, and Master dogs. You can expect to see Marked retrieves 100 yards or more depending on the level of the dog. Doubles and Triple retrieves, blind retrieves and hand signals. All dogs must not break for birds until called. All dogs must retrieve, handle, and deliver birds to hand to receive a pass. Come see all levels of trainers, some pro trainers will be there.

In order to run an event like this we are asking for tons of help. We need people willing to come shoot some live birds for us. We need people to throw dead birds for us. Come get a front row seat and see some awesome dog work. (If your lucky enough you might even get to see my little sweetheart Rockstar Rita Rue do what she does best-retrieve ducks!!!!)

If you want to sign your dog up visit www.entryexpress.net. If you can help even for a few hours please contact Sherrie Page at [email protected]. Lunch provided for all those who help out.

For more informaition or questions you can call me at 801-512-9201. Thanks, Blake


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I am going to run my dog and help out on Saturday and Sunday.  

Hey everyone lets see the support of this great sport! Add a reply if you are going to help out with the test and even better if you are planning on running a dog in the test! We need help to help get this event to work. If we don't they will not hold the event and all of us dog enthusiasts will miss out on a chance to get another pass at what ever lever our dogs are currently at! -)O(-   

Skip


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Ill be competing in the Field Trial on Friday and helping out with the Master on Saturday. See you guys there


----------

